# Consult & Discharge in same day



## AmandaW (Jan 3, 2013)

I know there are codes for admit and d/c same day but what about when the consulting physician sees a patient that's been in the hospital for a few days-consult on day 3 and then happens to be the one to discharge them that same day??


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 7, 2013)

What 2 codes are you using?
Are you billing the consult with "subsequesnt hospital care codes"? (99231-99233)


----------



## amitkumar_s (Jan 8, 2013)

We can bill only discharge CPT i.e. 99238 or 99239 as all services provided on discharge date  are included in discharge day cpt .To bill consult cpt (99251-99255) ,pt has to stay 1 full day.


----------

